# 12-21-08 Storm



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Had a 2nd snow storm in less then a week. I got my tractor stuck on the side of my driveway, had to pull it out with the truck. I'm having hydraulic problems, but other then that, I'm making tons of money.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsoem pics


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats awesome...

Money is always good. what hydro problems are you having?

Any action shots?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

bladescape2;685163 said:


> Thats awesome...
> 
> Money is always good. what hydro problems are you having?
> 
> Any action shots?


My main hydraulic hose is cracked, and me and my grandpa put a band aid on it and it isn't holding, so I have to go to a place tommarow to get one made.

Action shots? HA, like I have time, nor do I want to get out to take them. The wind is blowing 35-40 mph, with snow mixed in. Maybe when I go back out tonight, I'll get some pics. I had 4 drives 100% drifted shut, they couldn't get a car out of their garage if they wanted to.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Nice Pictures.

At least people know enough to stay off the roads where you live.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

cet;685173 said:


> Nice Pictures.
> 
> At least people know enough to stay off the roads where you live.


Yeah, Wayland is dead. I took a ride down some of the dirt roads riding threw drifts, the dirt roads have more then 1 foot, the snow plows can't keep up, went threw a drift that was maybe 3 feet high.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great snow pic's!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

...blizzard warning in effect until 10 am est monday...
...winter storm warning is cancelled...

The national weather service in grand rapids has issued a
blizzard warning...which is in effect until 10 am est monday. This
replaces the winter storm warning...which has been cancelled.

Winds gusting to 40 mph and heavy lake effect snow squalls will
reduce visibilities to below a quarter mile with whiteout
conditions on many roads tonight. Wind chill temperatures will be
well below zero tonight.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Had to blow snow again this morning, I got a couple action pics. We got 4 inches. Notice the fuzzy dice?


----------

